# Please help ID this



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

This is pretty common plant I think - can you remind me?

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I suppose a picture might help


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Southernbelle suggests Alternanthera reineckii - it does look like one. Now mine has not rooted yet - and many suggest to let it float for a while before I plant it into the substrate - what do you think?

TheOldSalt - can you see my picture?

Thanks!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought a plant that looked just like that about a year ago. It was labeled as "Pink Telenthera" at the store. I could never find out exactly what it was.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> This is pretty common plant I think - can you remind me?


SB is correct and it is (roseafolia).

*Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)*.




maxpayne_lhp said:


> Now mine has not rooted yet - and many suggest to let it float for a while before I plant it into the substrate - what do you think?


mp: I have had good look with establishing root mass on plants via floating when micronutrients and macronutrients are present in the tank water.

TR


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi -

Thanks, I think they are doing great. I will pay attention on the roots.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay - i dont think they are doing their besst - alot of leaves are floating around.

Any suggestion? Additional nutritions? Right now I put them afloatin in a bucket outside in the sun.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

any red plant needs lots of light.... having them out in the sun will help them... but...... 
it would be better if you got one of them 20 or 30 gallon rubbermaid totes like they have in k mart and such...put some gravel in and plant the plants and toss in some fish.. like white clouds or some kind of danio or barb.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Red plants like alot of nitrates too....usually. So check your nitrates. If they are 5 or less, start dosing some nitrates. I use KNO3, a dry fert. Some potassium dosing wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

thats one nice plant!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lohachata said:


> any red plant needs lots of light.... having them out in the sun will help them... but......
> it would be better if you got one of them 20 or 30 gallon rubbermaid totes like they have in k mart and such...put some gravel in and plant the plants and toss in some fish.. like white clouds or some kind of danio or barb.


I probably will put them right back in couple of days when I get my additional bulbs (that will make it almost 2 wpg) - case i figure 1.4 right now is not quite good enough.

Besides nitrates, any other micro/macronutrients recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Depending on the type of light.....closer to 3wpg would make this plant happy. Its a high light plant. 

Potassium....nitrates....and throw in some Flourish every now and then for micros.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, I heard that if the plants have a colour on them other than green, then they are harder to care for. This true?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Generally reddish plants need more light and more nutrients....so I can see how they'd be harder to care for.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Yeah, I heard that if the plants have a colour on them other than green, then they are harder to care for. This true?


Apparently this one is proven to be more needy thus so far this statement is true  relatively i guess.

It's doing well under the sun for now til Thursday 

Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have often wondered just how many WPG is the sun......and do we need to set up co2 injection systems in our lakes and rivers..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Yeah, I heard that if the plants have a colour on them other than green, then they are harder to care for. This true?


Yes.

The "Reader's Digest Version" is that green chlorophyll is significantly more photosynthetic efficient than is red chlorophyll.




lohachata said:


> i have often wondered just how many PG is the sun...


When you started talking about burying a 50G washtub outside for the summer I did some research but with little direct joy relevant to WPG.

The literature discusses Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) and when backing in a few of the stated values I believe that at the summer solstice in West Texas peak sunlight yields somewhere around 10WPG to 15WPG.




lohachata said:


> ...and do we need to set up co2 injection systems in our lakes and rivers..


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TR


----------

